# Creating a forum for intranet



## paullywog (Mar 6, 2008)

Can anyone offer any direction. I have to create a forum, not unlike this one here, embedded in the intranet homepage at my work. I have limited tech savy and I am looking for any resources or instructions anyone can offer. Thanks


----------



## Redcore (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm not so sure about installing on an intranet...but phpBB forum is free: http://www.phpbb.com


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

phpbb2 will work easily on an Intranet as it isn't aware of how it's being viewed.


----------

